# v perch measurements



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I found a picture online of the perches I want my husband to build me, but I have no clue what the measurements are. 
What would be the best measurements to use?


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

I have no idea Hope, but I think this is hilarious because I am desperately trying to get my husband to understand my loft vision as yes, he will have to build it. Not two minutes ago I was interrogating him on how he was thinking of making my nest boxes.
Those are nice perches b.t.w..


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Ive been trying to get my husband to understand my plans as well, easier said then done,lol.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

easy just go buy a 2 6by8 ft wood and cut it to 4in.
should get about 24 out of that 8ft. (unless i doing my math wrong) 
also buy one 2by4. Nail gun or w/e you want to nail it with.
just nail it together.....


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks
My husband knows how to make it, just doesnt know the measurements needed


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

NewHopePoultry- The v-perches show come to a very sharp point at the top. I feel the birds will not rest properly on these. I would make the part they stand on flat or at least rounded.-Nick..


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Nick, good point


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

new england pigeon supply has those for sale, i think 3 for around $25 i think


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

He can build them for cheaper he says


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Quazar has posted construction pictures
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/v-perches-yes-or-no-50878.html?highlight=v-perches


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

try this. I personally like the birds to have a flat spot to rest. I think they rest better. 

http://www.redroselofts.com/perches.htm


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i have v perch and t perch. in my expercience t perch is better the size of my t-perch is 2x6 inches. t-perch is also cheaper and easy to build


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

NewHopePoultry said:


> I found a picture online of the perches I want my husband to build me, but I have no clue what the measurements are.
> What would be the best measurements to use?


It is better to provide a flat portion in the middle for the bird to rest, that will be more comfortable than the angled area


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

He is going to have a flat part for them to rest on.
The picture was just for show.
Trying to figure out the measurements needed


----------

